# Blank posts on face book



## conrail (Apr 21, 2013)

using windows 10 home, the brave browser and facebook where I get blank frames on posts I am reading, not all groups I am connected to do this, ie, two military groups I follow are fine, clicking on the blank part brings the post up in a new tab so I am able to view that way, I have gone through the settings but maybe missing something, I have also tried firefox to view the posts but get the same problem, attached is a screen shot from one of the posts, I have tried contacting fb but no reply, all help and advice appreciated


----------

